# MTB: Friday afternoon 7/10/09, location TBD



## MR. evil (Jul 8, 2009)

Getting out of work around 12:30 on Friday and I am hoping to be on the trails by 1:30. I am open to location depending on who can make it. Going to hit up Case for a good 3 hour exploritoty ride if I am solo.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 8, 2009)

I have to work all day to afford all my toys. Will probably catch up with you on the weekend for a ride.


----------



## Trev (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey Tim,

  I'm in for 1:30...


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 8, 2009)

Sounds good! 

Any preference on where we ride?


----------



## Trev (Jul 8, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> Any preference on where we ride?



No real preference...  I'd be up for Case again..  but to be honest, up for most anything really..


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 8, 2009)

Where will you becoming from? I will be leaving from my office in Hartford


----------



## Trev (Jul 8, 2009)

Most likely Southington...   I'll drag the bike to work Friday.


----------



## Trev (Jul 9, 2009)

Tim, The Enchanter,

   Let me know what the scoopage is.. where we shall meet.. etc..  

   I can do exploratory @ Case if you'd like, you have it mentioned in your OP.

  Again, game for whatev...


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 9, 2009)

Trev said:


> Tim, The Enchanter,
> 
> Let me know what the scoopage is.. where we shall meet.. etc..
> 
> ...



I am game for either Nass or Case. I just really want get a solid ride in at a good pace and don't really care where. How are the trail conditions on the main loop at Nass? I am not really familiar with the Stone side.


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> How are the trail conditions on the main loop at Nass?



A little rough. But by tomorrow afternoon, it should be okay, provided no more rain.


----------



## Trev (Jul 9, 2009)

I know some good routes on the sco side... as you probably do as well..

Stone, been once..


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 9, 2009)

Let’s plan on Scoville for 1:30, if we get any rain tonight we can ride somewhere else.

This is the route I have in mind
Jug-a-lug – Sessions twisties – B-street to blue trail & back to parking lot – Cemetery twisties – FKC – Cornwall DH – switch backs up to rt69 – Hinaman.

Depending how we feel we can either take Hinaman all the way back to the cars, or ride Hinaman to the Johnny Cake climb to the DH thru the orchard.


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Jug-a-lug – Sessions twisties



Tread lightly. I can't imagine they're ready yet, but maybe you'll luck out.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Jug-a-lug – Sessions twisties





Greg said:


> Tread lightly. I can't imagine they're ready yet, but maybe you'll luck out.



FYI - From MLeg's report on CF:
http://www.crankfire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=9538


> Most trails were in fine condition except the twistie that runs between Scoville and East Chippens. Very muddy in there requiring walking around a number of the pits. Would have gone around that trail if I'd had known.



In other words the Scoville twisties are in rough shape as of earlier today...


----------



## rueler (Jul 9, 2009)

The Scoville twisties (section from Scoville to E. Chippen's) are not in good shape. It's god awful...I expected the usual spots near the armoring to be greasy, BUT there are spots on that trail that are NEVER muddy that are currently a mess. I feel shame for having even tried it...when I should have known better. I walked a bunch it was soooo bad. 

I felt that everything else was in decent shape though, with some soft spots scattered here and there through the loop.  The Sessions stuff on the south side of E. Chippen's Hill road was even decent...again, soft spots here and there, but not a slopfest...The only other trail section I would caution on is the Northern end of the Hinman's trail. We didn't hit it today...but, it was a slopfest last time I checked it out. The worst part is from 69 up to the stone wall...it gets greasy again around the two upper bridges too...on the way back down to Scoville it's decent. Overall, the soft spots I mentioned have made serious progress over the last few days and should be substantially better with a bit more dry weather we're seeing today. Just avoid the Scoville twisties if you like your drivetrain!!


----------



## rueler (Jul 9, 2009)

jug a lug was "all right"...we rode it in reverse. There were soft spots in the usual spots by the gator bridges and at the switchback.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the in depth update Scott.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the update Scott. I am now thinking Case may be the better option, give Nass some more time to dry out.

There are some rollers on the stunt trail at Case that I have wanted another crack at since last fall. I guess tomorrow will be the day!


----------



## Trev (Jul 10, 2009)

Yea, 

  Seeing that planned route -- that looks very nice btw -- I was a bit curious about the Sessions side.

  John and I rode up here Sunday PM, and we both figured sessions to be a swampland based on the conditions on the FKC downhill... and jug a lug. Weather has NOT been all that dry since.. or at least.. not weather that dries...

  Tim,

  Up for whatever bub.. Case is fine.. or Sco if we avoid those areas... or Stone.. whatever man..

   screw chicks man, I just wanna ride!!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 10, 2009)

Lets just stick with Nass, meet at Scoville at 1:30 as planned. 

We will skip the sessions side and tread lightly where we need to.


----------



## Trev (Jul 10, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Lets just stick with Nass, meet at Scoville at 1:30 as planned.
> 
> We will skip the sessions side and tread lightly where we need to.




See you there.. 1:30 @ Sco.


----------



## Trev (Jul 10, 2009)

Headed out in a couple minutes.. any plan change give me a ring 8609198884


----------

